# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  بوست// مباراة كبير البلد وزعيمها × الصفراب// دعوات-توقعات -متابعات-أمنيات-بعد المباراة -الأحد 10 مايو

## Azhari Siddeeg

*http://www.ustream.tv/channel/azharisiddeeg22


بسم الله علي بركه الله - اللهم أنصرنا عليهم ... أتمناها ثلاثية حارقه
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*اللهم انصرنا عليهم نصرا مؤزرا


  إن شاءالله هزيمة ليها ضل
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*اللهم انصرنا عليهم 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
انشاء الله ستكون هزيمه تاريخية
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻨﺗﺼﺮ ﻧﺼﺮ ﺳﺎﺣﻖ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق الحبيب ازهري

ومنتصرين باذن الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ان شااااااااااااااءالله منتصرين غدا بأذن الله تعالى على الهلال
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*بسم  الله  الذى  ﻻيضر  مع اسمه  شئ  فى اﻻرض وﻻ فى  السماء  وهو  السميع  العليم 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ 
اللهم انصر  المريخ 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*النصر حليف الزعيم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*النصر لمريخ السودان المارد الافريقي باااااااااااااااااااااذن الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## sonstar

*اللهم انصرنا يارب العالمين 
اتوقعها 4/1
                        	*

----------


## د.فاضل

*​بسم الله توكلنا علي الله - اللهم لا سهل الا ما جعلته سهلا وأنت تجعل الحزن اذا شئت سهلا - اللهم يا رافع السماء بلا عمد انصر المريخ يوم الاحد
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*اللهم نصرا احمرا مؤزرا باهرا جاهرا قاهرن
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*فوووووووووووق فوق مريخنا فووووووووووق ,, بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض ,, هزيمة تتحدث بها الاجيال ان شاءالله الواحد الاحد ,,
                        	*

----------


## شمس العمدة

*نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالي نصرا كبيرا لمريخنا الحبيب             ا
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاسبوع 15 دوري سوداني الممتاز



الهلال  × مريخ السعد



المكان : استاد الهلال
القناة الناقلة : النيلين الرياضية 

*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*اللهم انصرنا عليهم 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
انشاء الله ستكون هزيمه تاريخية
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياجماعه نسأل الله النصر المؤثر
ما في رابط غير النيلين دي او خبر عن النيل الأزرق قوون ناقله أبي قناة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم ضمن مجريات دوري سوداني الممتاز النسخة 20

 اليوم  الأحد الموافق 2015/5/10م تتواصل مجريات دوري سوداني الممتاز النسخة 20 ضمن  مباريات الإسبوع الخامس عشر الدورة الأولى  بمباراة واحدة :-
 الهلال الخرطوم× المريخ الخرطوم - إستاد الهلال 


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم ...
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض و تحت كل سماء اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم 
اللهم امين يا رب العالمين




*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا عزيزا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*المارد الأفريقى سيزلزل الرشاريش باذن الله تعالى
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺣﺴﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ
ﺗﻮﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ اليوم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التشكيلة
جمال سالم 
مصعب علاء امير رمضان
ايمن جابسون ضفر راجي
اوكرا بكري
                        	*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*بدايه الاستديو التحليلي
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*نصرك يارب 
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*جمال سالم 
مصعب امير وعلاء وعجب
ايمن سعيد جابسون ضفر اوكرا راجي 
المدينة 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*تشكيلة في الصميم 

اللهم نصرك المؤذر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا ناصر يا معين نسألك أن تنصر المريخ نصراً مبين
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالتوفيق والنصر المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم انصر الزعيم وافرح الصفوه يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*وين كوفى
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

المارد الأفريقى سيزلزل الرشاريش باذن الله تعالى



الليلة مافي ركب بأوامر غارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*يا الله يا الله يا الله انصرنا اليوم نصرا مبينا 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الجزائرى وصل
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا ناصر يا معين نسألك أن تنصر المريخ نصراً مبين
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

الجزائرى وصل



منو فيهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## kramahmad

*
اربط يا خوانا

*

----------


## عمر العمر

*لا تنسو الصلاة يا سكان الرياض فقد حان موعد الصلاة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بسم الله نبدا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بدت التصفيه واول بطاقه للحاقد الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*السخيل يبدأ التصفية بضرب اوكرا من الخلف
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*البطاقه الصفراء الثانيه لاطهر
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صاروخ جوجو من رمضان
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الأوضاع شنو بشرو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الدقيقة كم وفيها شي
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*البوست دا مالو واقف
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*الدقيقة 37 صفر صفر
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا



يارب انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياناس بشرو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*هدف ضائع من عكسية اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*41 دقيقة والتعادل السلبي ما زال قائم
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللعب كيف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كره دافورى من الجانبين
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*مادام اللعب كعب الحظ بس
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*45 دقيقة والنتيجة سلبية 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*شوط الندربين
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻗﻮﻥﻳﻦ ﺳﺮﻳﻌﺎﺕ ﻟﻠﻤﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ

:)
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الهلال اصلا ما عنده هجوم والمريخ يلعب بمهاجم واحد لذا لن يكون هنالك اهداف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بطاقتان حمراء لراجى وسيسيه
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*طرد راجي وسيسي 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حكم ظالم راجي لم يعتدي والكاميرا هي الشاهد
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*طرد راجى كابتن المريخ بدون سبب وسيسى وحده كان يستحق الطرد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبى
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*التوووووووووووازن 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*راجي لم يفعل ايي شيء سوى محاولة القيام من تحت سيسي
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نجح الهلال فى جر لاعبى المريخ الى العك الكروى 
راجى كابتن الفريق كان اكثر توتر مما انعكس على زملاءه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*كل شئ متوقع من حكام صلاح
الظلم خصله ملازمه لحكام الهلال ضد المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*لا اله الا الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هذه الموازنات حتى علي مستوى الطرد تثير الغثيان
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*طولنا يا زعيمنا عبد المنعم من قووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

طرد راجى كابتن المريخ بدون سبب وسيسى وحده كان يستحق الطرد



حكام الموازنات ماذا فعل راجى يا ظاااااااااااااالم .... قلناها تحكيم أجنبى أجنبى أجنبى  قلناها تحكيم أجنبى أجنبى أجنبى  قلناها تحكيم أجنبى أجنبى أجنبى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

طولنا يا زعيمنا عبد المنعم من قووووووووووون



بإذن الله يا كمال موعودين بهدفين إن لم يكونوا ثلاثة للمريخ 
*

----------


## محمد النور

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بإذن الله يا كمال موعودين بهدفين إن لم يكونوا ثلاثة للمريخ 



سلم فوك
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*لاحولااااا ولا قوة إلا بالله
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*للاسف لاعبينا يفتقرون للافعال الاحترافية .المفروض ينظموا اللعب وينتشروا في الملعب ويجبروا الهلال علي لعب كورة منظمة وحينها ستتفوق المهارة
االحاص انو الهلال فارض طريقة لعب عشوائية والاعبي المربخ يجارونهم في العشوائية
خروج لاعبين يمكن ان تفيد المريخ لان مساحة الميدان ستتسع وبنفتح اللعب علي الاطراف وفي وجيد الثلاثي السريع اوكرا بكري العجب والثلاثي البطئ مساوي اتير الشغيل بمكن تن تميل الكفة للمريخ
عبدة جابر يمكن ان يفيد لانه لاعب زكي التصرف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله غارزيتو سيحل شيفرة هلال العشوائية والعنف ليضعهم في مطرقة اهداف
*

----------


## الشائب

*يا اخواننا انا اقتنعت انه الكلام الكانوا بيقولوهو لينا زمان عن شجاعة السودانيين كان كلو كضب فى كضب ... الحكم ده اقرب دليل لى انه السودانى جبااااااااااااااااان .. الزول ده خايف من جمهور الهلال وطرد راجى بدون أى سبب .. أتفوووووووو عليك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ناس قناة النيلين من الطمع أستهلكوا كل وقت الإستراحة في الإعلانات
وهكذا راح الإستيديو التحليلي شمار في مرقة
أهكذا هي الإحترافية يا قناة النيلين؟!
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشائب
					

يا اخواننا انا اقتنعت انه الكلام الكانوا بيقولوهو لينا زمان عن شجاعة السودانيين كان كلو كضب فى كضب ... الحكم ده اقرب دليل لى انه السودانى جبااااااااااااااااان .. الزول ده خايف من جمهور الهلال وطرد راجى بدون أى سبب .. أتفوووووووو عليك



حيلك شوية قول الحكم خلي السودانيين دي كفاية عليهم الهم فيه.
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

ناس قناة النيلين من الطمع أستهلكوا كل وقت الإستراحة في الإعلانات
وهكذا راح الإستيديو التحليلي شمار في مرقة
أهكذا هي الإحترافية يا قناة النيلين؟!



والله احسن الاعلانات لأنو القاعدين في الاستديو طظ من سبحان الله ما بعرفووووو والمصيبه ما عارفين انهم ما عارفين ,,
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بسم الله نبدا الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اها ياناس قالو عك وخبت
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*راجي مالو اتخأبت مع سبسي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ضفر كاد يحرز هدف الموسم
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*إنشاء الله الوضع احسن
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم نصرك المؤذر
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*طمنو النتيجة كم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺟﺒﻨﺎ قوون
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*60 دقيقة تعادل سلبي 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اها ياناس مففيها شي
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*شكله صفريه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هل سيستمر غارزيتو بمهاجم واحد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم صبرك
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*دفاع الهلال يلعب مرتاحا فى ظل وجود مهاجم وحبد
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*نصرك اللهم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سترك يا رب
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم نصرك المؤذر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*خروج اكرا ودخول كوفى 
يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياااااارب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*70 دفيفة وصغر النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم

*يارب يارب
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحكم يتفرج على عنف لاعبى الهلال
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك يااااااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم انصر الزعيم وافرح الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على أشرف الخلق والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الطَّاهِرِ الطَّيِّبِ  الْمُبَارَكِ الأْحَبِّ إِلَيْكَ، الَّذِي إِذَا دُعِيتَ بِهِ أَجَبْت،  وَإِذَا سُئِلْتَ بِهِ أَعْطَيْتَ، وَإِذَا اسْتُرْحِمْتَ بِهِ رَحِمْتَ،  وَإِذَا اسْتُفْرِجتَ بِهِ فَرَّجْتَ
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَدْعُوكَ اللَّهَ. وَأَدْعُوكَ الرَّحْمَنَ وَأَدْعُوكَ  الْبَرَّ الرَّحِيمَ وَأَدْعُوكَ بِأَسْمَائِكَ الْحُسْنَى كُلِّهَا، مَا  عَلِمْتُ مِنْهَا وَمَا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ أَنْ تنصر المريخ على الهلال
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحكم يصرف ضربة جزاء اوضح من الشمس 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*بشرو انشا الله فيها هدف لينا
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ردة فعل ضعيفة من لاعبى المريخ مع لقطة كوفى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللَّهُمَّ  إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الطَّاهِرِ الطَّيِّبِ  الْمُبَارَكِ  الأْحَبِّ إِلَيْكَ، الَّذِي إِذَا دُعِيتَ بِهِ أَجَبْت،  وَإِذَا  سُئِلْتَ بِهِ أَعْطَيْتَ، وَإِذَا اسْتُرْحِمْتَ بِهِ رَحِمْتَ،  وَإِذَا  اسْتُفْرِجتَ بِهِ فَرَّجْتَ
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَدْعُوكَ اللَّهَ. وَأَدْعُوكَ الرَّحْمَنَ وَأَدْعُوكَ   الْبَرَّ الرَّحِيمَ وَأَدْعُوكَ بِأَسْمَائِكَ الْحُسْنَى كُلِّهَا، مَا   عَلِمْتُ مِنْهَا وَمَا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ أَنْ تنصر المريخ على الهلال
*

----------


## علي حران

*اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على أشرف الخلق والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الطَّاهِرِ الطَّيِّبِ   الْمُبَارَكِ الأْحَبِّ إِلَيْكَ، الَّذِي إِذَا دُعِيتَ بِهِ أَجَبْت،   وَإِذَا سُئِلْتَ بِهِ أَعْطَيْتَ، وَإِذَا اسْتُرْحِمْتَ بِهِ رَحِمْتَ،   وَإِذَا اسْتُفْرِجتَ بِهِ فَرَّجْتَ
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَدْعُوكَ اللَّهَ. وَأَدْعُوكَ الرَّحْمَنَ وَأَدْعُوكَ   الْبَرَّ الرَّحِيمَ وَأَدْعُوكَ بِأَسْمَائِكَ الْحُسْنَى كُلِّهَا، مَا   عَلِمْتُ مِنْهَا وَمَا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ أَنْ تنصر المريخ على الهلال
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*أن طلعت تعادل وماتعوق لينه لاعب أكون خير
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*باقي كم دقيقه
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك ياااااااااااااااااالله للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يااااااارب لطفك
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الخبر ياناس
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يافتاح يارزاق ياعليم ياكريم انصر المريخ اليوم
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على أشرف الخلق والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الطَّاهِرِ الطَّيِّبِ   الْمُبَارَكِ الأْحَبِّ إِلَيْكَ، الَّذِي إِذَا دُعِيتَ بِهِ أَجَبْت،   وَإِذَا سُئِلْتَ بِهِ أَعْطَيْتَ، وَإِذَا اسْتُرْحِمْتَ بِهِ رَحِمْتَ،   وَإِذَا اسْتُفْرِجتَ بِهِ فَرَّجْتَ
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَدْعُوكَ اللَّهَ. وَأَدْعُوكَ الرَّحْمَنَ وَأَدْعُوكَ   الْبَرَّ الرَّحِيمَ وَأَدْعُوكَ بِأَسْمَائِكَ الْحُسْنَى كُلِّهَا، مَا   عَلِمْتُ مِنْهَا وَمَا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ أَنْ تنصر المريخ على الهلال
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك الصدارة بجدارة
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*تحكيم ولا اسوأ 
اتير يضرب عنكبه امام رجل الرايه ولايحرك ساكن
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*باقي كم ياناس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عجائب قال الشغيل نجم المباراه 
بعد الضرب والانذار 
مهازل يازمن
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*كم دقيقه ياناس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية المباراه تعادليه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تحكيم فاشل وسيء لدرجة
لقد صرف الحكم ضربة جزاء للمريخ عند إعاقة كوفي
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*وين الجهاز الفني وين الهتاف التحكيم فاشل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لا افهم كيف يكون الشغيل نجم المباراة وقد نال كرت أصفر وكان من الممكن أن يكون احمر
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الجمد لله كانت باينه أنها تعادل
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*الجلافيط خربوا المباراة وما كان عندهم حل غير اللعب العفن
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الحمد لله على كل حال بس أسرفنا كتير فى التفاؤل
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*مباراة لاتليق بالزعيم بالرغم من العنف الهلالي
بكري المدينه وحيدا ولم يمول بالباصات المريحه
وسط المريخ تايه وهجوم لم يجد المسانده ولكن الدفاع كان
احسن الخطوط وتحمل هجمات الهلال وفعلا امير كمال
نجم المباراه ولكن ان يتم اختيار الشغيل لا اجد له تفسير
سوى انه قام بواجب الجزاره في اوكرا وبعض لعيبة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مبروووووووووك صدارة القسم الاول وعقبال القسم الثانى
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .... ده فريق نتعادل معاهو ... نجحوا فى فرض أسلوبهم ( عك عنف استفزاز ) فدانت لهم المباراة و الحكم ما قصر معاهم ....... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*احسن من حكام الخرطوم وهو نجم المباراة الحقيقي الحكم .. نعيب عليهو فقط في المخالفة مع كوفي داخل منطقة الجزاء لكن دون ذالك ممتاز 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشائب
					

مافى أسوأ من كده ... حكم وصخ ... لاعبين عديمى الروح ومساكين لا يعرفون حتى كيف يحتجون على الحكم الظام .. وادارة اشبه بال.............. نحن ذاتنا نستاهل يحكمنا الطيره ده لأنه الطير عندنا كتير...




*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*بكرة صحافة الضلال تول الحكم ظهم والغريبة نحن نصق الحكم دا  فى كسلا  كان اسوأ  من كده لكنه بديل لحكام الخرطوم بعدمااجاد وتفنن فى ظلم المريخ ى فى  كسلا
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*مبرؤؤؤك علينا وعليك وان شاء الله عقبال القسم التاني احمر خالص .. 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

مبروووووووووك صدارة القسم الاول وعقبال القسم الثانى




*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*على الجلافيط تكريم الحكم
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يجب أن تكون ردة فعلنا متوازنة . . . دون شتم للعيبة فقد أسعدونا في الأيام الفائتة و لا نشتم الإدارة فقد قاموا بما يليهم و لم يقصروا . . . لكل مباراة ظروفها . . . و التوفيق من عند الله تعالى فله الحمد في كل حال
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*جمال سالم ليهو الف تحية .. لكن ربنا ستر في مجازفتو ومراوقتو في نهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*المريخ ممنوع من ضربات الجزاء امام الهلال باومر اللوبى
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*غايتو البقول الحكم ده كان كويس واحد من اتنين... يا أما هلالابى ونسى انه فى منتدى المريخ .. أو كان بيتفرج على كورة تانية
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يجب أن تكون ردة فعلنا متوازنة . . . دون شتم للعيبة فقد أسعدونا في الأيام الفائتة و لا نشتم الإدارة فقد قاموا بما يليهم و لم يقصروا . . . لكل مباراة ظروفها . . . و التوفيق من عند الله تعالى فله الحمد في كل حال



يا سلام يا دفعة ... كبير والله و الما عنده كبير يشوف ليهو كبير 

الجلافيط فرضو اسلوبهم اسلوب العاجز طبعا ولكن الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ( عك عنف استفزاز ) فنجحوا ودايما سلاحهم العنف ويساعدهم الحكام .. ونحمد الله على النتيجة وهى ليست بالسيئة حسب ظروف المباراة وكلنا شاهد ذلك ولو جدنا تحكيم أجنبى فان المباراة لا محالة حقتنا و العنف الذى مارسه الشغيل ومساوى و اتير و سيسيه كان التحكيم الاجنبى سيتخذ الاقرار المناسب وهو بالطبع الطرد ولكن عندنا الوضع المقلوب من كان يستحق الطرد يعطوهو نجومية المباراة !! عجبى !! لابد من التحكيم الأجنبى
                        	*

----------

